# Bellator FC 62: Freire vs Woodard



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 62
Date: Mar 23, 2012
Location: Laredo, Texas
Venue: Laredo Energy Arena
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Eric Prindle vs. Thiago Santos (season-five heavyweight-tourney final rematch)
> Patricky "Pitbull" Freire vs. Lloyd Woodard (lightweight-tourney opening round)
> ...





> Thiago Santos' camp insists their fighter did not dodge a bullet.
> 
> Despite some rumblings that suggested Santos (10-1 MMA, 2-0 BFC) was not going to make weight for a planned Bellator 61 meeting with Eric Prindle (7-1 MMA, 3-0 BFC), "Big Monster" insists he was well on his way to 265 pounds before his opponent was pulled from the bout.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27867/san...rward-to-bellator-62-meeting-with-prindle.mma


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Horrible standup in the Michel-Nazare fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

What's this supposed to mean? "That's what I like about bellator, you don't get a title shot based on personality."

You potentially not getting near a title anywhere else won't have to do with your personality, buddy.

EDIT: Good stoppage, Tirloni was laying flat on his back with his arms flailing at his sides.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Great sub by Woddard. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I like how the transition was similar to Mir vs. Big Nog. Regardless of the rolling, he just kept fighting for that kimura. That submission/transition is just entertaining to watch.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope Freire comes back as quick as he can from that Bellator would miss either one of those guys.


----------

